

What is NoSQL and is it pornography? - hoonose
http://hackingdistributed.com/2013/02/14/whats-nosql/

======
gee_totes
Re: the section on Wikipedia, I found the author's disagreement with Wiki's
definition of NoSQL non-nonsensical and trolling. 1st off, the definition
itself has a reference to nosql-database.org, which is a list of NoSQL dbs. On
that site, there is an acknowledgement of the controversy around the "not only
SQL" definition of NoSQL.

Second off, what is the author talking about with the caption of Jimmy Wales
"Jimmy Wales would like you to donate to Wikipedia, so we can have a clearer
description of the most exciting thing to happen to data in 40 years"

That is not what happens when you donate to Wikipedia. Donating to Wikipedia
will not make the articles better or the definitions clearer. Only YOU can do
that, since Wikipedia is the encyclopedia everyone can edit, and YOU can edit
it to make it better.

Sorry for the rant, but I'm kind of tired of people writing blog posts that
are "hurr durr Wikipedia got this one thing wrong and instead of pressing the
edit button and correcting it, I'm going to write a blog article about how
Wikipedia sucks"

